# Association for enlisted personnel



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *cnam@globetrotter.net Alain* on *Wed, 15 Dec 1999 23:43:58 -0500*
The following comments were submitted by
Alain cnam@globetrotter.net on
Wednesday, December 15, 1999 at 23:43:57
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wish to have your feedback if there is a need for an association for enlisted personnel in the canadian army like many country in the world? 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

